#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Extend chart range

## charm1

Hi,

I have 100+ slides with charts and I need to extend chart range by 1 column in all slides. Is it something possible through PowerPoint VBA?

Regards,
Bharat Agrawal

----------

